# P239 conversion question... ...



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello all. I've recently found a used P239 .40 and I'm wondering if you can convert it to 9mm and back. I heard that there are conversion kits to change calibers in some sig models, other than the P250, but I dont know if this is one of them. Any help would be awesome. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have one that started out as 357SIG.... Added a SIG .40S&W barrel...
Then I added a BarSto 9mm barrel. So, yes you can shoot all 3. You'll need different mags, of course.

Now, I will not make the 9mm my EDC, but either .40 or 357 is good to go.

Lateck,


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. I thought that was the case. Right now my EDC is an HK P2000 .40 but for some reason the P239 has caught my eye. A friend has said he'll sell me an S&W M&P9c with a Walther P22 plinker for $600 but I do wonder about carrying a 9mm. That was why I got the P2000 .40 in the first place. But thanks for the info. Cheers.


----------



## mowog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, a "conversion" barrel like a BarSto will work. You will need 9mm mags and a 9mm recoil spring. I think TopGun has mags- the 9mms have been really hard to find. The barrel may need a little fitting as replacements seem a little tight. For 357sig you only need a barrel as the spring and mags are the same for .40 and 357sig.

I have a P239 SAS in 9mm, and I really love it. The trigger is better than my P226MK25.

Some of the newer 9mm looks really good for EDC. I have Rangers, Gold Dots, and Golden Sabers in +P 124gr and I can't see a lot to be gained going .40 or .357sig (although I would love to try the 357sig to see what it feels like). Right now I'm working on getting consistent tight groups on target. 

Bob


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

The P239 is different from other Sigs. All you need is a 9mm P239 Sig barrel. No conversion is needed it should just drop in. This does not work the other way around. A .40 or .357 barrel will not work in a 9mm frame and slide. If you plan on carrying the 9mm for SD you need 9mm mags also. No need to buy different mags if you just want to practice with the 9mm. This information will not come from Sig CS but it is very tried and true.


----------

